# Alexander Comrie on laying hold of God’s covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 19, 2021)

But when God will receive any as His people, He brings them under the bond of the covenant, He enters into a covenant with them upon His divine word, in which He undertakes to be their God and to receive them as His people; they also embrace that covenant with all its promises and precious substance, entering into it and delivering themselves up to it, which is expressed in Bible language as a subscribing with the hand that one will be the Lord’s; from this exercise springs hope, and there is laid a sure and certain ground for the expectation of the soul. I find this frequently in God’s unerring word: ‘Although my house be not so with God; yet He hath made with me an everlasting covenant, ordered in all things and sure: for this is all my salvation and all my desire, although He make it not to grow’ (2 Sam. 23.5).

For the reference, see Alexander Comrie on laying hold of God’s covenant.


----------

